# I have no idea what it is.



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

I have some kind of white string like matter that is starting to grow on the glass of my tank and on a piece of driftwood I have. I have tried rubbing it off but it keeps coming back. I would take pictures if I had a camera but if anybody has seen or heard of anything like this, any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

